# Grizzly G8689 Mini-Mill capacity



## MattM (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the Grizzly Mini-Mill which I recently upgraded with a belt drive.  What size end mills might I reasonably expect to run in Aluminum, brass, and mild steel?  I've tried running half inch mills without much success, lots of chatter and I broke two of them.  And I wrecked the plastic gears which necessitated the upgrade.


----------



## November X-ray (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a HF 44991, which appears to be the same machine except mine has an R-8 spindle, I quite often run a 3/4" endmill in aluminum and 1/2" in steel with no issues. Albeit I take light cuts and do not get in a hurry, but you do have to make sure the gibs are tight.


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the G8689 and run 1/2"....just have to take small cuts and slow.


----------

